# What's body metal thinness on BMW?



## yafayu (Aug 17, 2005)

just curious about what's the metal thickness on BMW compare to japanese car and american car?? and what source does bmw get these metal from?


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

In my experience, BMWs feel more solid and "thicker" than the competition. Although, with the more recent cars, they are starting to "thin out" a bit. I am sure the metal is being sourced by some German/Austrian metalwerks?


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

still easy to get dings down the side!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Depends. I'm not sure on the thiCKness but I do know BMW is starting to use aluminium body panels and plastic body panels on some of the newer cars.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> Depends. I'm not sure on the thiCKness but I do know BMW is starting to use aluminium body panels and plastic body panels on some of the newer cars.


On which cars are they using plastic body panels?

The only BMW I recall having plastic panels was the Z1.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

If I recall correctly, during my factory tour in 1999, they mentioned that the thickness of the sheet metal ranged from 1-3 mm.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

The e63 6er has a plastic trunklid and front fenders, if not more


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

I think you would be surprised to know how much plastic is really on your bmw..


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Jalli said:


> I think you would be surprised to know how much plastic is really on your bmw..


Plastics and composites these days can be made to be stronger, lighter, and easier to form than steel or aluminum.

BMW is also employing graduated-thickness body panels that are thickest in the places of highest stress, and thinner where the stresses aren't as high.

Finite-element analysis and computational fluid dynamics are really coming into their own with respect to structural design and materials requirements.

-MrB


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Plastic is lighter and more dent resistant than steel. Saturn used to advertise the dent resistant panels. BMW does the same thing, just not the cheesy advertising. More plastic and aluminum panels are in the future.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

What hawk said. Don't be upset that plastic is on your high performance German automobile. I was suprised when I first heard the 6 had plastic fenders, back when it came out, but then I realized that the hood on our 7 is aluminum and the bumper covers are plastic. The plastics used on these cars are very high quality so don't compare it to a honda or other lesser auto.


----------



## bcausseaux (Nov 27, 2005)

Plastic - Cheaper, lighter, stronger, dent resistant, rust proof, easier and cheaper to replace. What is not to like :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> The plastics used on these cars are very high quality so don't compare it to a honda or other lesser auto.


what honda plastics are you refering to? :dunno: i find that the e46 centre console plastic cheap. the rubberish coating scuffs way too easily.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm referring to the cars that have black plastic trim all over them, I.E. the Honda Element.

I find that the rubber coated plastic/foam crap in our car scuffs easily too. Also the rubber coating wears away after time and leaves shiny black plastic, UGLY.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I watched one of those shows on the learning channel a number of years ago about automobile design and construction.

It claimed the same sheet metal thickness for all production cars from Hyundais to Mercedes - however, more expensive cars have more use of high-strength steel in key structural areas and visual tricks to make the cars appear more solid such as slab-sides, big wheels and tires, lots of padding inside, etc.

Today, only the cheapest cars have the least amount of weight engineering. However,even our '05 Subaru Outback rivals my Z4 in its impressive use of aluminum and high strength steel throughout the structure, resulting in a 3300lb curbweight (light for its size).

Ed


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

maybe if bmw starts bonding insteading of welding the chassis, the weights of the chassis maybe further strengthened like the lotus elise.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'm referring to the cars that have black plastic trim all over them, I.E. the Honda Element.
> 
> I find that the rubber coated plastic/foam crap in our car scuffs easily too. Also the rubber coating wears away after time and leaves shiny black plastic, UGLY.


:dunno: then you should say honda element in the first place. honda has a fairly wide range of cars w/ various quality of trim levels.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

bcausseaux said:


> Plastic - Cheaper, lighter, stronger, dent resistant, rust proof, easier and cheaper to replace. What is not to like :dunno:


The plastics BMW has used in the past were brittle when cold. As they have aged, they have become plain brittle.


----------

